# fcb error



## DAVE59 (Apr 8, 2014)

Trying to run MS-Dos data base program in winXp. Program opens ok. While in program run a command like browse. This works one time. If I try to run the same command or some other command while still in program, get error message "FCB unavailable". Any ideas? Have tried FCB=64 in config file. The program ran in win98.


----------

